# how much do your dogs rest and sleep



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

I can read that many in here are very active with your dogs so I wonder 

how much do your dogs rest and sleep during the day :?::?::?:

In Denmark most dogs rest and sleep about 14-18 ours a day they sleep at night and at day when there owners go to work 

then there is those who takes their dogs to work like,police,security and so on 

how much sleep do you think your dogs need to be active and not tired:?:


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

For the most part my dogs lounge around for probably 20 hours a day during the week and 16 hours on the weekends.

My older dog doesn't need any set amount of sleep to recharge, he is always ready to work. My new pup seems to have the same work ethic thus far.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> For the most part my dogs lounge around for probably 20 hours a day during the week and 16 hours on the weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a czech female through Grim, that rarely slept at all, and if so, _very, very lightly! _In the three years I owned her, I probably saw her _really asleep _twice, and I know she didn't sleep during the day. Probably sounds like an exagerrated claim, huh?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My retired Labrador, cadaver detector, has offically become a doorstop. Poor thing. He has two large tumors growing from under the ribs. The vet said both are essentially inoperable. Breathing is a bit labored. I'll let him remain a doorstop as long as he can still get around when he wants too.

DFrost


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

lo _rests_ but i can't remember the last time he was so sound _asleep_ that he didn't bound awake if he had the slightest inkling someone was near.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Sound sleep happens rarely at my house......mostly just rest like the others......except the Bloodhound....a bomb could go off and I swear he would still be snoring....LOL


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

My male sleeps at night, my female dozes at night. Any strange sound etc, day or night & she jumps up & 'sounds the alarm'. I think that she sleeps with one eye open. I will often wake up during the night & see her staring down at me while I am laying in bed. Both will doze when they come in after working. But if I get up or move from room to room they jump up & are ready to go. They are always ready to go out & 'play', even if we just came in 10 minutes before from a 3/4 hour run & they should be nice & tired. The only time that they really settle down is at night after dinner. Then they know that it is quiet time & the day is over.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I had a czech female through Grim, that rarely slept at all, and if so, _very, very lightly! _In the three years I owned her, I probably saw her _really asleep _twice, and I know she didn't sleep during the day. Probably sounds like an exagerrated claim, huh?



wooow thats a very active dog are the czeck lines that active or just her



David Frost said:


> My retired Labrador, cadaver detector, has offically become a doorstop. Poor thing. He has two large tumors growing from under the ribs. The vet said both are essentially inoperable. Breathing is a bit labored. I'll let him remain a doorstop as long as he can still get around when he wants too.
> 
> DFrost



sorry to hear that [-o<


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

In my experience, just her, but I've heard similar tales through Grim lines.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

all i can say is, IDK what they do when I'M asleep, other than if something strange sounds, the alarm is raised. but while i'm home and awake, they may doze, but if i so much as twitch, ears/heads are raised at the very least.


----------



## vincent demaio (May 6, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> In my experience, just her, but I've heard similar tales through Grim lines.





milder batmusen said:


> I can read that many in here are very active with your dogs so I wonder
> 
> how much do your dogs rest and sleep during the day :?::?::?:
> 
> ...


i have 7 month old female mali..who never slleps just rests when she's crated...on my days off i can run her to the ground,come inside and she still wont lay down on her own,,,, has to be created to rest,,she always wants to do something,,i have never seen anything like it....no exaggeration,,gotta love it\\/\\/


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> In my experience, just her, but I've heard similar tales through Grim lines.


grimm lines


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

vincent demaio said:


> i have 7 month old female mali..who never slleps just rests when she's crated...on my days off i can run her to the ground,come inside and she still wont lay down on her own,,,, has to be created to rest,,she always wants to do something,,i have never seen anything like it....no exaggeration,,gotta love it\\/\\/


thats nice
\\/


----------



## Tamara Champagne (Jan 20, 2009)

I bring both my dogs to work with me during the day. They are crated in my office and sleep very soundly for about 3 hours, then up and awake for lunch hour while everyone is coming through the offices and then back sound asleep again for another 3 hours. They very rarely "sleep" at home in the evening, they are either active or hanging out but not sleeping until bed time.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> grimm lines


Czech border patrol dog, Grim z Pohranicni straze


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Czech border patrol dog, Grim z Pohranicni straze





ohhh him 

do you know if that an roumor or a fact that they should be very active in that lines


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

It really depends on what is going on around them. According to my son (he's home during the day) the dogs pretty much doze on and off all day when I'm gone, because he's on the computer or playing his x-box. If he's doing something else (outside playing fetch with some of the dogs, making a sandwich, whatever) then everyone in the house is up and watching. The dogs who are in the back yard will lay down and relax but they are usually looking around, ready to jump up and run around like idiots if a car drives past or a neighbor walks by. 

I have noticed my craziest dogs actually seem to be my most "chill" around the house, more likely to be lumps and not jump up just because I reached for a drink on the desk. Guess they have to store up more energy so they can act like idiots when I'm working them :roll:


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

milder batmusen said:


> ohhh him
> 
> do you know if that an roumor or a fact that they should be very active in that lines


I read the rumor a couple places, before experiencing the fact. Probably only true _some of the time._


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> I read the rumor a couple places, before experiencing the fact. Probably only true _some of the time._


I have heard it too before, namely about Fetz and his progeny...


----------



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

With my two it depends. My GSD is older/larger and obviously gets tired easier and recharges slower. 
My Malinois is much younger and well.. is a Malinois. He requires about 6 hours of sleep at night and rest about 2-3 hours during the day as long as nothing is going on, but if I'm going he's going. Once he was up for over 30 hours with me. Even during the night its not strange for him to get up and pace around for a bit.
My GSD on the other hand enjoys resting more through out the day and night. He doesnt sleep well for long periods of time but added up it is probably about 10-14 hours a day.


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

it seems to be that many of you are saying that your dogs run around about 10-18 ours a day that seems to be very much activity even for a mal :-k

if your dogs even dont rest at night and run around when you are at home


----------

